# Not what I had in mind...pics



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

[/url]


Lost dam at day 4 in emergency c section. Been tube feeding and now bottle feeding and we are at day 10!!! Poor beagle is helping out all she can but 9 pups is a lot on her. But any help is appreciated when I am up every 3 hours.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your girl. I hope the puppies continue to do well. What a sweet beagle. If you were closer I would offer to help out with Weezie. Take care,


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Thinking of you.... 


Richard


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

Contact your local labrador or all breed club to find out if there is a larger breed nursing female available to act as a wet nurse.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nicole said:


> Contact your local labrador or all breed club to find out if there is a larger breed nursing female available to act as a wet nurse.


Exhausted all my options. Working with what I got. Rescue league would help but all pups would have to be fixed if so and I wasn't agreeing to that.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

fishin444 said:


> Where are you located?


Mississippi


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

whitelabs8675 said:


> Exhausted all my options. Working with what I got. Rescue league would help but all pups would have to be fixed if so and I wasn't agreeing to that.


Friggin' neuter-Nazi's more worried about their political agenda than helping out a litter of pups. Typical narrow minded idiots.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

HuntinDawg said:


> Friggin' neuter-Nazi's more worried about their political agenda than helping out a litter of pups. Typical narrow minded idiots.



Tell me about it!!! I had 3 generations of this line and buried my oldest at 14 yrs old last month. Then I lose my youngest at 6 years old that had these pups. I am left with my HRCH female that is 9 and fixed so I need a pup to make it to carry on the family. Fixing a pup was not an option. I am struggling to get any sleep, taking pups to work ith me etc to feed em and potty them everyv3 hours. Almost to day 12 and then we should be better off I hope.


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

So sorry you lost your girl. Congrats on a thriving litter and I hope you get some sleep!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm glad the litter is thriving. Hope you can catch up on your sleep in another week.

Good Luck!


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Howard N said:


> I'm glad the litter is thriving. Hope you can catch up on your sleep in another week.
> 
> Good Luck!



Day 12 will be over soon and all is well. Hope my luck continues cause I need it. Sleep?????? I forgot what that was.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Pals said:


> .... What a sweet beagle......QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ^^^^^ x2^^^^^ good girl!
> very sorry for your loss and I hope all the pups thrive!


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

So sorry for your loss of mom... something always on my mind with a breeding... Glad your beagle friend is helping , the pups look to be getting enough, with that and your supplementation. I hope things continue to go smoothely.....


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Sent you a PM


----------



## hughest (Oct 5, 2007)

Gosh, I'm so sorry. It's bad enough to have to bottle feed an entire litter, but to deal with the loss of your girl on top of it is even worse. That sweet beagle deserves a really soft bed and a steak when this is over!


----------



## Bartona500 (May 23, 2011)

Where in Mississippi? I have a Labrador litter due in 9 days. Not sure if I could be of much help, but would love to any way I could. Oh, and I'm in Tupelo.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry for the loss of your girl!!!!! Hope it all goes good for the rest of the time. Good luck!!!


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Florence, ms. Thanks but I hope I am out of the woods in the next day or so. Goats milk has all but 2 satisfied so beagle only has to feed 2 consistently. I have a ton of respect for what a momma dog endures. Feeding, pooping, peeing,.... I have learned a lot to say the least. Vet said I would probably only get half to make it so I'm determined to show back up with all of them!!!,


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

First, sorry about you losing the mom, but how wonderful that you found that great substitute! The puppies look like they've been very well taken care of! Curios to you and to that beagle!!


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> First, sorry about you losing the mom, but how wonderful that you found that great substitute! The puppies look like they've been very well taken care of! Curios to you and to that beagle!!


Day 13 is almost over and still to all 9!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure all of RTF is rooting all 9! 
Keep up the great work.


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

What I did with the litter I had to bottle feed is I started adding a little bit of dog food (run it through the blender) around day 5. I did a 2 liter bottle of goat's milk (leave a little room), add a heaping serving spoon of yogurt (for probiotics), a squirt of Karo syrup (to ease constipation), a heaping tablespoon of puppy/dog food (I feed an all life stages), after 2-3 days, add 2 tablespoons of food, then 3, etc. I started that and by the 2nd week, I was able to reduce to 1 feeding at night. You'll have to cut a little cross in the nipples for the food to go through, it doesn't have to be big...I'll take a picture and upload in a bit. If you have a health food store, get Fenugreek, it helps lactation production since I'm assuming the beagle either just weaned a litter or didn't have pups and just "took over" like a bitch (that was actually spayed) I had a few years ago...it's also used in artificial maple syrup and that's what it smells like.


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Keep up the great work. These puppies will be the most socialized litter ever produced. This is a great example of how much "fun" having a litter of puppies can be. 

It is too bad that more puppy buyers do not have a clue about the efforts put forth by your female that passed and you personally. But most importantly is you have done the very best that you could for the 9 puppies. Congratulations for having the fortitude to stay strong!


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Gawthorpe said:


> Keep up the great work. These puppies will be the most socialized litter ever produced. This is a great example of how much "fun" having a litter of puppies can be.
> 
> It is too bad that more puppy buyers do not have a clue about the efforts put forth by your female that passed and you personally. But most importantly is you have done the very best that you could for the 9 puppies. Congratulations for having the fortitude to stay strong!



Jut got hit with reality!!!! Lost a male last night. Beat myself up trying o know why. Was eating good till 1130 lat night. Went for 230 feeding and he was dead. Maybe aspiration from bottle or who knows.... Hope this trend doesn't continue. Sux putting in so much fighting for each and every one. Just frustrating and sad. Thought after the 2 week mark I was in the clear.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your Momma dog and your little male puppy. Have you tried letting them lap up the goat's milk? I usually give my puppies a little puppy formula between 2 and 3 weeks just to get the used to the idea that they can eat without momma. They may be able to drink at least part of their meal without the bottle. Just a suggestion. you have my deepest admiration. I know you have had a tough road with more to go. Here's hoping everyone of your remaining puppies have a smooth road from now on and you get some much deserved rest!


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Almost to 3 weeks and got 8 going strong!!!!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

whitelabs8675 said:


> Almost to 3 weeks and got 8 going strong!!!!!!


a fresh snapshot would be nice
you did great. Still sorry you lost your girl and the one pup 
keep up the good work. so 3 weeks, gruel yet?


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> a fresh snapshot would be nice
> you did great. Still sorry you lost your girl and the one pup
> keep up the good work. so 3 weeks, gruel yet?


 snapshot coming soon......Tried gruel today. Just a bunch of walking and messing up but they I'll catch on soon. Thursday is the 3 week birthday. Sucking bottles down like no tomorrow!!!!


----------



## wakemup (Dec 29, 2012)

Eight is awesome! So sorry about your loss of mother and one pup. It's always hard when one doesn't make it, and remember that can happen even with mom still in the picture. Can't wait to see another picture, although don't know how you'll find time to take it!


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

wakemup said:


> Eight is awesome! So sorry about your loss of mother and one pup. It's always hard when one doesn't make it, and remember that can happen even with mom still in the picture. Can't wait to see another picture, although don't know how you'll find time to take it!




Sooooo frustrated!!!!! Think I'm fixing to lose another male!!!! Belly bloated and very lethargic. Gave enema and tube fed pedeolite but if stomach twisted with bloat it's a done deal. Just sux to be so close to 3 weeks.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Sorry you lost the puppy. I remember when I hand raised my litter, switching from tube feeding to bottle feeding around two weeks (because they thrashed so much the tube kept getting pulled out) was scary. If we cut the nipples enough for them to actually get some formula, they got it so fast it would come out their nose. I did not lose any after that, fortunately, but I lost two before. My vet and the emergency vet (whom I got to know really well during that time) thought that only losing two was outstanding. I was very sad about each one, though.

When I started giving them pans of food it was an incredible mess. I confined them and the mess in kiddie pools. From then it was a short time until I began getting some sleep. Good thing as I did some hallucinating from the lack of sleep.

I had a problem with the puppies' sucking each other's genitals. I didn't at first know why they were inflamed. The vet advised that could lead to a UTI so I ended up separating the puppies, each in his or her own cardboard box or laundry basket. I did lots and lots and lots of laundry! I hope you aren't having this particular problem. Maybe having access to your Beagle will help (give them something appropriate to suck on).


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Oh, no, bad timing.

Sorry another is in trouble. Are you certain that they're all keeping warm enough? My understanding is that two things lead to pneumonia: chilling and aspiration. Does your vet have any suggestions?

Amy Dahl


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

afdahl said:


> Oh, no, bad timing.
> 
> Sorry another is in trouble. Are you certain that they're all keeping warm enough? My understanding is that two things lead to pneumonia: chilling and aspiration. Does your vet have any suggestions?
> 
> Amy Dahl



Very warm..... Bloated. Not sure... Just checked and still here but not sure how long.... More tube fed pedeolite and some milk and antibiotics.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

whitelabs8675 said:


> Very warm..... Bloated. Not sure... Just checked and still here but not sure how long.... More tube fed pedeolite and some milk and antibiotics.



Here we go again!!!! At 3 weeks 1 day old. One male was on deths door last night. Think it aspirated some milk at some point an got infiltrated. We I'd everything we could to keep pup live till vet could see it. Gave it berthing treatment which helped but when you took him off he went back in distress. We gave fluids sub q. Finally got to vet and sure enough right side had infiltrate. He tapped it nd got off 30 ml of fluid. Called me 4 hours later after some lasix and said pup had just eaten bowel of food that he would be fine now with antibiotics and lasix. Myself and others that help have had a LOT of time invested in these pups so we were going down fighting.!!!! Hope to put new pics on but have been a little busy. Keep praying for them. Angels let this one stay for now.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Whew! I have been really worried about you and your little ones. It is good to see some good news from you.

YIPPEE regards!

lesa c


----------



## Richard Finch (Jul 26, 2006)

Praying 4 you Brother!


Richard


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ramblinmaxx said:


> Whew!.......YIPPEE regards!
> 
> lesa c


x2!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sporting1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Keep up the good work! Prayers coming your way.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sporting1 said:


> Keep up the good work! Prayers coming your way.



Lil fella is just behind now and not sure if he will make it. He is back weak again and would not eat gruel formula only some from bottle but I'm afraid that is what got him in this mess. Next day will tell. Sad... But I'm trying.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

whitelabs8675 said:


> Lil fella is just behind now and not sure if he will make it. He is back weak again and would not eat gruel formula only some from bottle but I'm afraid that is what got him in this mess. Next day will tell. Sad... But I'm trying.


You are doing an awesome job... Just think if your mother dog that you lost had been a wolf or a wild dog of some sort. All of the pups would be gone. You are keeping them going by hard work and will power. Odds are some won't make it. But most will, thanks to you. Good job!


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Hang in there! Prayers for you and the gang!


----------



## gaustin (Apr 7, 2013)

Keep up the hard work. Sorry for the loss


----------



## Trifecta (May 17, 2013)

I think what you're doing is amazing... I've been fortunate to never have to hand raise an entire litter and I am totally in awe that you are having such good results! Prayers for the little guy, I hope he's still hanging in there.


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

Just awesome.


----------



## forhair (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm feeling for you. Chin up.


----------



## whitelabs8675 (Feb 16, 2009)

forhair said:


> I'm feeling for you. Chin up.


Well he is eating the gruel with his brothers but him being sick has put him behind on size but hopefully he will catch up. I am letting him get some beagle milk when she bags up as well since the 3 females she was in charge of are eating gruel mix now. Just thakful they can poo on their own finally!!!!!!,


----------



## tbro (Mar 30, 2011)

Keep us posted, very happy the little guy is responding.


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

How are the puppies? How are YOU?


----------

